# abs , tcs , esp



## العقاب الهرم (23 مارس 2010)

سلام الله عليكم اخوتى

برنامج فلاش من شركة هيونداى يشرح ثلاثة انظمة

Anti-lock Break System - ABS

Traction Control System - TCS

​ Electronic Stability Program - ESP

































































حجم البرنامج 73MB

اضغط هنا للتحميل

​


----------



## eslam5amis (23 مارس 2010)

الله ينور يابشمهندس اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 مارس 2010)

ملف رائع اخونا المشرف القدير العقاب 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين حسناتك .
وننتظر دائما وبشوق جديدك .


----------



## ابوطوني (23 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا البرنامج الممتاز


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سمير شربك (24 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا جدا مشرفنا العظيم


----------



## hajji81 (24 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## alkhogly (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ونور الله عليك


----------



## السوداني الاسد (9 يونيو 2010)

ملف اكثر من رائع وفقك الله مشكور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (12 يوليو 2010)

eslam5amis قال:


> الله ينور يابشمهندس اكثر من ممتاز



الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ابو ربحي (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العقاب وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
جاري التحميل
دمت بود


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## spe100 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على ماقدمت


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> ملف رائع اخونا المشرف القدير العقاب
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في موازين حسناتك .
> وننتظر دائما وبشوق جديدك .



استاذى عاطف
اشكر لك دعوتك واقولك لك جزاك الله باكثر منها
وفقنا الله واياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## محى الدين التونسي (11 أغسطس 2010)

*مشكلة*

عندي سيارة هيونداي النترا 2005
فيها لامبة absووtsc off
مضيئتان
شن برنامجهم افيدوني


----------



## needtolearn (12 أغسطس 2010)

thank youuuuu


----------



## malak200029 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراَ وحقاَ خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## كمال العزاوي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي على المجهود
لدي سؤ ال اذا اعطاني المؤشر علامة وجود خلل في حساس الabs ماذا افعل
وهل ينفع الغاء الدائرة الكهربائية abs
مما يعني تعطيل عمل ال abs
وماذا يؤثر او هل هو خطر على السياقة
وشكرا


----------



## saad_srs (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## black88star (16 نوفمبر 2010)

جزآك الله الف خير على هذي المعلومات المفيدة 
مشــــــــــــــــــــكور 
عوآفي


----------



## sred (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور على هذا المجهود الطيب*


----------



## محمد عزت فرحات (27 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور ياهندسة


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (30 أبريل 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ابوطوني قال:


> الف شكر على هذا البرنامج الممتاز



عفوا اخى ابوطونى


----------



## usamasorial (1 يناير 2012)

اللة ينور قلبك وعقلك بكل الخير للناس كلها يا باشمهندس


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (26 يناير 2012)

موضوع اكثر من رائع تسلم الايادي


----------



## adison2000 (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك , جاري التحميل
​


----------



## أبوبكر الجواري (20 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## j09baojie005 (9 مارس 2012)

Nike designs its best golf shoes as if they're a pair of high caliber athletic cross-training shoes shaft hard,http://www.highqualityuggsaleusa.com,ugg boots outlet store,http://www.uggssaleonlineusa.com, wide: about avoiding shaking Tang,http://www.stylishuggsonsaleusa.com,uggs, all of this worry is unnecessary Types of women shoes:There is a huge variety of tremendously beautiful women抯 shoes in today


----------

